# Asian theme tank



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

I am going to start up a 20L tank and get a betta for it. I am wanting to do an asian theme so I will have some live bamboo and maybe one or two dragon ornaments shall I find some I like. Does anyone have any inspirational pics/ideas for me? Also looking for some other fish that would fit in with the theme.

Thanks so much, 

Leandra


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

do you already have the dragons?

if not, i'd rather go with a pagoda on one side, and a sitting buddha on the other.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm partial to dragons. Kinda in love with them if you will lol. I might do a pagoda on one side still though.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

i always thought this was an awesome tank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LubYMbtL23E


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

Thats funny you should mention that. I actually thought about doing an asian themed tank too. I found that PetSmart actually has some good choices in decoration for that theme. You may want to check them out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Here is a tank that I'd considered to be Asian themed.









There is also another tank I saw recently, but I can't find the photo for the life of me. Anyway, it had bamboo (not live) sticks mixed with some tall plants, I'm guessing vals, around a stone Buddha and in the background. It looked kind of like a forest. I'm sure your live bamboo and dragons would work just as well in that sort of layout. If I find the photo, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

There are some pretty cool things at petsmart. My friend had a goldfish tank with black and red rock for the substrate, then he had a buddah and a pagoda on the other side with a couple small fake plants. I thought it looked pretty cool. He had a black moor in there with a couple other goldfish. I found a dragon on the petsmart website and I think it also blows bubbles. 


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752278


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, that was the dragon I was thinking about Asully. As for the betta tank with the budda and the bamboo,that's what actually gave me the inspiration. Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

might be a lil late but here are a few pics that my girlfriend took in japan



















the first one is a tori gate...they sell those at petco...we have one in our tank...the second one is a buddha that you rub for luck and fortune...hope that helps


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks appreciate the authentic asian pictures. Gives me some ideas. Thinkin a tori gate, a dragon, and the bamboo. Should look cool. Might be a while before I can get it up though.


----------



## curtman602003 (Sep 1, 2008)

no problem dude. sounds like a cool tank


----------

